# Blind spot monitoring stopped working



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

I checked settings and its check on and if I try to turn it off it says this feature is not available. Now I always look over my shoulder anyway so it’s not a necessity but I am concerned it the beginning of a chain reaction of other things to stop working as well 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GavinD (Jun 19, 2014)

Have you checked that the sensors are not just dirty? Heavy rain, snow, ice, and dirt will all cause issues with blind spot monitoring.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

GavinD said:


> Have you checked that the sensors are not just dirty? Heavy rain, snow, ice, and dirt will all cause issues with blind spot monitoring.


Nope haven’t been any bad weather and Car was cleaned a day ago 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JSWTDI09 (Feb 22, 2009)

YungTy718 said:


> Nope haven’t been any bad weather and Car was cleaned a day ago


In that case, it is probably time to see how good the warranty service is. You paid for a 6/72 warranty, don't be afraid to use it. It is there for a reason.

Have Fun!

Don


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

JSWTDI09 said:


> In that case, it is probably time to see how good the warranty service is. You paid for a 6/72 warranty, don't be afraid to use it. It is there for a reason.
> 
> Have Fun!
> 
> Don


Yes sir I am going to take full use of it just was reaching out to see if anyone experienced it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

YungTy718 said:


> Yes sir I am going to take full use of it just was reaching out to see if anyone experienced it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I had to take mine to the dealer twice in three months for this issue, the most recently was two weeks ago.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

antsman12 said:


> I had to take mine to the dealer twice in three months for this issue, the most recently was two weeks ago.


Any other issues I had to deal with 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## antsman12 (Sep 15, 2017)

2 Days after the second fix, I found that I was unable to select sport or eco mode using the selector nob next to the transmission shifter and the nob wasn't lighting up, so I had to take it back to the dealer to have this issue repaired.


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

antsman12 said:


> 2 Days after the second fix, I found that I was unable to select sport or eco mode using the selector nob next to the transmission shifter and the nob wasn't lighting up, so I had to take it back to the dealer to have this issue repaired.


Oh man sheesh thanks for heads up 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## YungTy718 (Jun 13, 2018)

So this just happened. I already made my appointment for the blind spot issue. Called them to update about this issue now


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tlak77 (Apr 29, 2015)

Resurrecting old post.
MY2018, early build, Blind Spot and Revers Cross Traffic stopped working last week. No warning, non responsive setting in infotainment which defaulted to non Tiguan side assistance labels as per other post.
The VCDS scan showed multiple errors and Zeroed Codding on 3C Lane Change (J1086) module.
Dealer did software update per TSB 205142116 which mitigated the problem, no hardware change.


----------

